# Irotholoro's Progression Thread



## Irotholoro (Feb 25, 2022)

I ordered cubes for my classroom in November and began learning over Thanksgiving break in order to teach my students the basics during the month of December. I am integrating solving cubes into my middle school curriculum. While I am a beginner myself it has been a lot of fun and I have had several students get really excited. We will hold an informal school competition in May and I hope to have some impressive times (to them, not y'all) by then. But this thread isn't about them, it is about me.

I started timing my solves in January once I could do the beginner method consistently. I was able to solve the 3x3 in about two minutes and thirty seconds. I have been working consistently to learn CFOP with the 2 look variation. I have also been working on 2x2-5x5 and megaminx. I am very grateful for this community as it is giving me motivation to keep going and improving my times. I hope at some point to attend a cubing competition just to experience what it is like.


Personal Best2/24????2x232.893x348.114x46:25.915x5N/AMegaminxN/A


----------

